# Jay Williams comeback in CBA



## TM

I got excited a few days ago when he tweeted about this. Here's an article to confirm it.

*Former Bull keen to bounce back through CBA*


> "This is a place where basketball is emerging and hopefully some day I can be part of it," Williams said. "I think the opportunity is out there, it's a great way for me to come back, to achieve my dream."


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Good to see him back in action, even if it is far from the NBA.


----------



## BG7

Now that Jay is playing in China, will they print him a fake birth certificate and have him re-enter the draft as an entirely new player?


----------



## TM

unfortunately, i have a feeling he'd go undrafted this time around :|


----------



## Bubbles

Great to see him back in action. It was a shame that that the motorcycle cut his career short.


----------



## answerwu2008

if he can keep health, he could be the all-star PG,just like Kidd


----------



## HKF

LOL, sure he could. This isn't 2002 anymore.


----------



## Adam

Quite Frankly said:


> Great to see him back in action. It was a shame that that the motorcycle cut his career short.


He was a bust before it happened. The motorcyle injury only ended up being a red badge of courage.


----------



## R-Star

The '93 Heat said:


> He was a bust before it happened. The motorcyle injury only ended up being a red badge of courage.


He was a quality young PG before the accident. He certainly wasn't a bust.


----------



## Plastic Man

R-Star said:


> He was a quality young PG before the accident. He certainly wasn't a bust.


He wasn't a bust, but he also didn't appear to be worthy of going second in that draft. Although 2002 was a mediocre one at best in retrospect.

Good for him though, I was rooting for Jay to come back after that horrible accident, but he never could quite make it.


----------



## Dornado

Jay Williams still had a chance to be a great PG in this league... I think playing/traveling with team USA in the offseason wore him out a bit before his rookie campaign. I also got the sense that he was a bit all over the place mentally, particularly when it came to shooting clutch free throws.

My fondest memory of him in a Bulls uniform was the absolute clinic he put on against Jason Kidd and the Nets in November of that year.


----------



## Tom

gotta make a living


----------



## answerwu2008

when he was rookie he got triple-double, it definitely proved out that he was genius.
he, however, has to play in CBA for living.
but, i recently heared some rumors that he cannot adapt the competition of CBA.
i gotta play more aggressive, orwise he will only be given a rain check.


----------



## ScottVdub

Jay Williams attempts a comeback every summer it seems. I'll believe it when I see it. I have his Chicago Bulls Jersey from his 1 and only season though. I had high hopes for the kid.


----------



## BG7

I saw the guy on ESPN U announcing the FIU vs. UNC game.


----------



## answerwu2008

CBA gonna start the new season, but, i never seek out williams in any team.


----------



## TM

he's doin the ESPN college basketball stuff


----------



## clownskull

yeh, the dummy ruined his career by violating his contract. i still to this day cannot believe the bulls gave him a dime after that. they should have voided his contract immediately.


----------



## Hyperion

clownskull said:


> yeh, the dummy ruined his career by violating his contract. i still to this day cannot believe the bulls gave him a dime after that. they should have voided his contract immediately.


Yeah, they gave him almost the entirety of his rookie contract. I guess because they were making so much money off the team at the time, they felt bad. He won't come back ever. He's already 28 and there's a glut of good ballhandlers in the NBA now.


----------



## GNG

answerwu2008 said:


> if he can keep health, he could be the all-star PG,just like Kidd


Yeah ok.

It's not a question of whether he can "keep his health." His "health" is long gone. In that motorcycle accident, he suffered major nerve damage in his leg, broke his pelvis and tore three knee ligaments. He'll never be the same.

Any one of those injuries by itself could be a career-ender. Williams got all three, self-inflicted no less.

And he had a mediocre rookie year by any statistical standard. His rookie stats look like Mike Conley's.


----------

